# gettin ZIP drive to work?

## josh

I'm kind of a n00b,so take it easy on me :)  I have an Iomega zip drive.  when my pc boots up, I see something like:

```
hdd: Iomega zip ...
```

but when I look in /dev/ there is no hdd .  So, where is this located so that I can mount it?  or do I have to do something special?

----------

## d3c3it

ive got a ZIP drive but yet to install it but would you have to add something to the fstab?

also im sure you gotta make a dir in the /mnt folder so then do something like

mount /dev/zip /mnt/zip 

im a newbie also so ignore me if im talking cack:)

----------

## josh

nah, you shouldn't have to add anything to fstab.  and I already made the /mnt/zip directory.  I just need to find the device file in /dev .  I've got no idea what it's called.  I've searched for zip to omega and *hd* .  I got nuthin :(

----------

## d3c3it

 *josh wrote:*   

> nah, you shouldn't have to add anything to fstab.  and I already made the /mnt/zip directory.  I just need to find the device file in /dev .  I've got no idea what it's called.  I've searched for zip to omega and *hd* .  I got nuthin 

 

did you at all install the iomega drivers for linux?have you got massive removable drive support in your kernel?

----------

## ffderrickg

I'll try to remember the steps I took to set my zip drive.

Make sure ide/scsi emulation is enabled in the kernel. Same as for CDRW.

Add scsi emulation to /dev/hdd in grub.conf, where /dev/hdd is your zip drive.

kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/root partition hdd=ide-scsi

Now look for it in; or there about.

/dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/

My zip is at /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part4 ,but I also have a CDRW using scsi emulation.

After you find it. Try to mount it.

mount -t auto /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part4 /mnt/zip

using the path to your device.

Once you have it mounted, Make a symbolic link from /dev/scsi/etc... to /dev/hdd.

(Edited)I made the symbolic link from /dev/scsi/etc... to /dev/zip not /dev/hdd

Or

Change /dev/hdd to /dev/scsi/etc... in fstab

I prefer the sym-link

Hope this helps.

----------

## josh

ok, I'm recompiling the kernel as we speak with scsi emulation installed as module.  But I've got a couple of questions:

Where can I select "Massive removeable Disk Support"?

And also, I don't have a "hdd".  all I have for /dev/hd* is hda hda1 hda2 hda3 hdc (hdc is my cdrom.)  So, after the kernel is done compiling with scsi support, will I have an hdd?  or di I have to find the "massive removeable drive" and compile with that?

Thanks again!

----------

## ffderrickg

Under ATA/IDE  I have IDE floppy support 

                                       IDE cdrom support

                                       scsi emulation support

Under SCSI Support I have SCSI disk support

I've installed gentoo a number of times and when something doesn't work it is usually something I left out of the kernel.

When gentoo boots, read the startup info as it scrolls by. My zip drive is setup as /dev/hdb. It is connected as slave on the first IDE controller, with my hard drive as master.(hda) My CDrw is hdc and my DVD-rom is hdd (master and slave respectively)

I told you wrong, I made the Symbolic link to /dev/zip not /dev/hdd.

If you are using KDE. You can view devices from the menu in System/info center

Look under storage devices and SCSI

----------

## josh

Ok, I did all of that.  But I still don't have a /dev/hdd device.  When it boots, I do see a "hdd: Iomega ..." flash by. but I don't have /dev/hdd .  Someone told me I might have to make one with "mknod" but I"ve got no clue how to do that.  I looked through the man pages and /usr/src/linux/doc*  and couldn't make heads or tails of how to do it.  I'm kinda lost on the Major Minor thing.  Any suggestions?

----------

## gwydion

 *josh wrote:*   

> But I still don't have a /dev/hdd device.

 you won't, since the zip is using scsi-emulation.  As far as gentoo is concerned, /dev/hdd doesn't exist.  Look in /dev/scsi/hostX/busX/targetX/lunX/ - where X is probably 0, unless you are using scsi-emulation with other devices.

Once you find it, and I'll use my cdrw as an example here, make a link from the long dev path to either /dev/hdd or /dev/zip.  my cdrw info looks like this:

```
carbon gwydion # ls -l /dev/sr0 

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root           31 Mar 12 08:44 /dev/sr0 -> scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/cd

carbon gwydion # ls -l /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/

total 0

brw-------    1 gwydion  cdrom     11,   0 Dec 31  1969 cd

crw-rw----    1 gwydion  root      21,   0 Dec 31  1969 generic

```

Of course, in your case the link would be /dev/zip rather than sr0, but the scsi info is probably going to be very similar.

hth

----------

## pocke

I have the same problem. This helped me trubleshoot:

http://www.linuxgazette.com/issue28/lg_tips28.html#atapi

Now my ZIP-drive works, but only if I have a disk in it while booting.

/Patrik

----------

## josh

I'm at work now. But before I go home and do that, would it work better to just turn off SCSI Emulation? Because I don't need it for anything else if the Zip drive doesn't need it.

----------

## josh

ok, I've got no /dev/scsi/* stuff going to my zip drive.  I found all of my partitions (eg. /dev/hda1 --> scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part1), cd drive, etc etc.  But nothing for zip.  I went through every directory under /dev/scsi .

----------

## pocke

 *josh wrote:*   

> ... would it work better to just turn off SCSI Emulation? Because I don't need it for anything else if the Zip drive doesn't need it.

 

My ZIP-drive seems to work without SCSI-emulation. My devfsd put the ZIP under /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0/.

I found a similar thread in this forum: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=5481.

/Patrik

----------

## josh

Ok, I just need to boot it up with a zip disk in the drive, then that give me:

```

/dev/hdd

/dev/hdd4

```

then i just mont up /dev/hdd4 and I'm all set. It's kind of a paint having to have a disk in on bootup to use it, but I think it has something to do with devfs.  I'll have to play around a bit.

Thanks again for everyone's help!

----------

## bryon

I have a built in zip 250 drive in my thinkpad laptop.  It makes sounds and everything when I boot up so I am guessing that it is working, but how so I know what /dev/h?? it is?

----------

## d3c3it

 *bryon wrote:*   

> I have a built in zip 250 drive in my thinkpad laptop.  It makes sounds and everything when I boot up so I am guessing that it is working, but how so I know what /dev/h?? it is?

 

This should be of some help.

 *Quote:*   

> http://www.linux-usb.org/USB-guide/x498.html

 

----------

## bryon

But it is not a usb dirve it is a zip 250 ultrabay.

----------

## d3c3it

 *bryon wrote:*   

> But it is not a usb dirve it is a zip 250 ultrabay.

 

sorry i misread it, but on linux usb.com *something to that line search on google for it* there is lots of how-tos on getting them to work

----------

## dtoo

My apology for up this thread again. I failed to get IOMEGA ZIP 250 ATAPI work. I tried to follow from  many threads here but I still failed. This is from dmesg

```
# dmesg | less

...

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

ICH: chipset revision 2

ICH: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x1800-0x1807, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x1808-0x180f, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:DMA

hda: QUANTUM FIREBALLP AS40, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hdc: HITACHI DVD-ROM GD-8000, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: IOMEGA ZIP 250 ATAPI, ATAPI FLOPPY drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 78198750 sectors (40037 MB) w/1902KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(66)

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4

hdc: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM drive, 512kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

scsi0 : SCSI host adapter emulation for IDE ATAPI devices

  Vendor: IOMEGA    Model: ZIP 250           Rev: 41.S

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

...

```

Like others, thers is no either /dev/hdd* or /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part*

```
 

# ls /dev/hdd*

ls: /dev/hdd*: No such file or directory

# ls /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/

disc  generic

```

I have a new kernel 2.6.5-gentoo compiled by genkernel-3.0.2,

```
 # uname -a

Linux gxx3 2.6.5-gentoo #1 Sun Apr 11 15:01:19 UTC 2004 i686 Pentium III (Coppermine) GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

Anybody please guide me to the right place.

Thanks  

 :Laughing: 

----------

## Anime_Fan

 *dtoo wrote:*   

> Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0
> 
> Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

 

Just put a disk in, do an "ls /dev/sd*" and cfdisk the damned zip.

I remember it was massive pain getting the USB Zip750 working... And it used vanilla USB Mass Storage...

----------

## dtoo

OK. I put a zip drive in and did

```
 

# ls -l /dev/sd*

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root           33 Apr 12 19:54 /dev/sda -> scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/disc

 

/dev/sd:

total 0

lr-xr-xr-x    1 root     root           36 Apr 12 19:54 c0b0t0u0 -> ../scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/disc

```

, and tried to cfdisk

```

# cfdisk /dev/sda

             FATAL ERROR: Cannot open disk drive

                  Press any key to exit cfdisk

```

Please help me. What's next?  :Laughing: 

----------

## brcre

bash-2.05b# dmesg | grep hd

Kernel command line: auto BOOT_IMAGE=gk_linux root=307 root=/dev/hda7

init=/linuxrc

ide0: BM-DMA at 0x1020-0x1027, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

ide1: BM-DMA at 0x1028-0x102f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

hda: WDC WD1200BB-00CAA0, ATA DISK drive

hdc: HITACHI GD-2000, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: IOMEGA ZIP 100 ATAPI, ATAPI FLOPPY drive

hda: 234441648 sectors (120034 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=14593/255/63, UDMA(33)

hdc: ATAPI 20X DVD-ROM drive, 512kB Cache, DMA

SCSI device sda: 129024 512-byte hdwr sectors (66 MB)

hdd: 98304kB, 196608 blocks, 512 sector size

hdd: 98304kB, 96/64/32 CHS, 4096 kBps, 512 sector size, 2941 rpm

#####################################

Things I have tried but did not work:

ln -sf /dev/ide/host1/bus0/target1/lun0/disc /dev/hdd

ln -sf /dev/ide/host1/bus0/target1/lun0/part4 /dev/hdd4

(After I did this I found out that host1 doesn't exist on my computer)

(So I tried using the host0, which does exist......)

ln -sf /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/disc /dev/hdd

ln -sf /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part4 /dev/hdd4

(This mounts to the windows XP file system)

And as a final note I changed my bios from auto to none for the zip drive.

#######################################

WHAT I DID THAT DID WORK:

ADD HDD=IDE-SCSI TO LILO.CONFIG

#vi /etc/lilo.conf

vga=792

boot=/dev/hda

map=/boot/map

install=/boot/boot.b

prompt

timeout=50

lba32

default=gk_linux

image=/boot/kernel-2.4.20-gaming-r3

label=gk_linux

root=/dev/hda7

initrd=/boot/initrd-2.4.20-gaming-r3

append="hdd=ide-scsi root=/dev/hda7 init=/linuxrc"

other=/dev/hda1

label=windows

###################################

ADD IDE-SCSI TO KERNEL-2.4

#vi /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4

ide-scsi

REBOOT THE MACHINE HERE

# mount -t vfat /dev/discs/disc2/part4 /mnt/zip

ADD /DEV/DISCS....... TO THE FSTAB

#vi /etc/fstab

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hda5 /boot ext3 noauto,noatime 1 2

/dev/hda7 / reiserfs noatime 0 1

/dev/hda6 none swap sw 0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0 /mnt/cdrom iso9660 noauto,ro,user 0 0

/dev/discs/disc2/part4 /mnt/zip vfat noauto,rw,users 0 0

/dev/sda1 /mnt/usbstick auto noauto,user,exec 0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none /proc proc defaults 0 0

none /dev/shm tmpfs defaults 0 0

# Windows Drive.

/dev/hda1 /mnt/windows vfat rw,user,gid=100,umask=02

########################################

The idea to do the above changes came from reading:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=77712

and stuffle listed a lilo.conf and /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4

config

I've also added this to post:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1337242#1337242

http://www.thetangos.com/forums/index.php?act=ST&f=4&t=2&st=0#entry9

Woo Hoo, now I can move onto my on board sound. Maybe by the time my 1 year anniversary of running Gentoo comes up I'll have all the devices my machine has working. Then I'll do something crazy and buy a new computer so that I can start over!!

----------

